# 3D In central VA this weekend.



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

Bo Bob said:


> *TWIN OAKS ARCHERY* in Appomattox, just east Lynchburg.
> 
> U guys and gals com on oout four som 3D funn tis weeekedn *Feb.27 & 28*. Shood bea grate wheather and som goud tims.
> I be the ofisal scor keeper for te groops, but dont feer my speelling is beeter tan my mathf.
> ...


are you smokn crack????????????????????


----------



## BG33 (Dec 5, 2008)

If I was going, I would prolly let somebody else keep score. haha


----------



## builditall (Mar 24, 2006)

bump for a great place to shoot. - Even if BoBob can't spell:teeth:


----------



## frank_jones (Mar 2, 2006)

Bo Bob said:


> *TWIN OAKS ARCHERY* in Appomattox, just east Lynchburg.
> 
> U guys and gals com on oout four som 3D funn tis weeekedn *Feb.27 & 28*. Shood bea grate wheather and som goud tims.
> I be the ofisal scor keeper for te groops, but dont feer my speelling is beeter tan my mathf.
> ...


next time put your teeth in before you type


----------



## acso14 (Feb 18, 2003)

Been spending a little too much time with the 4th graders apparently. 

Back to business..............Come join us for some 3d fun this weekend. :darkbeer:


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

bump for a great group of guys and awesome range.


----------



## bow1966 (Jul 15, 2007)

Ttt:star:


----------



## jamerman09 (Mar 24, 2009)

Bobob, Ill be out there this weekend!! Dont know if Ill let you keep score although it may help me out depending on how bad at math you are:smile: 
Awesome place to shoot and alot of great guys out there, come on out and enjoy the fun!!!


----------



## jamerman09 (Mar 24, 2009)

Bobob did you ever find your arrow??


----------



## eazyshot (Feb 18, 2006)

Bo Bob said:


> *TWIN OAKS ARCHERY* in Appomattox, just east Lynchburg.
> 
> U guys and gals com on oout four som 3D funn tis weeekedn *Feb.27 & 28*. Shood bea grate wheather and som goud tims.
> I be the ofisal scor keeper for te groops, but dont feer my speelling is beeter tan my mathf.
> ...


Bump


----------



## eazyshot (Feb 18, 2006)

Bo Bob said:


> *TWIN OAKS ARCHERY* in Appomattox, just east Lynchburg.
> 
> U guys and gals com on oout four som 3D funn tis weeekedn *Feb.27 & 28*. Shood bea grate wheather and som goud tims.
> I be the ofisal scor keeper for te groops, but dont feer my speelling is beeter tan my mathf.
> ...


bump


----------



## WAMJ (Mar 16, 2008)

Bump for a great place to shoot, we always have a blast out there!!


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

The weather forcast is looking good .Come on out and shoot some .Great group of guy's ,lot's of fun and smack talk.


----------



## eazyshot (Feb 18, 2006)

Bo Bob said:


> *TWIN OAKS ARCHERY* in Appomattox, just east Lynchburg.
> 
> U guys and gals com on oout four som 3D funn tis weeekedn *Feb.27 & 28*. Shood bea grate wheather and som goud tims.
> I be the ofisal scor keeper for te groops, but dont feer my speelling is beeter tan my mathf.
> ...


ttt


----------



## acso14 (Feb 18, 2003)

The Range is located at 2305 Salem Rd. Spout Spring Va. 24593 for all you Gps & Map Quest folks. Come on out and enjoy some fun,challenging 3d with your buds.....Friends that is, not the 12 oz variety. :darkbeer:


----------



## Bo Bob (Feb 12, 2004)

Y'all come on out now, ya hear!


----------



## builditall (Mar 24, 2006)

Come on out and shoot this great course.:thumbs_up


----------



## bow1966 (Jul 15, 2007)

Ttt:wink:


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

come on out and shoot from the big boy stake.:wink:


----------



## eazyshot (Feb 18, 2006)

Bo Bob said:


> *TWIN OAKS ARCHERY* in Appomattox, just east Lynchburg.
> 
> U guys and gals com on oout four som 3D funn tis weeekedn *Feb.27 & 28*. Shood bea grate wheather and som goud tims.
> I be the ofisal scor keeper for te groops, but dont feer my speelling is beeter tan my mathf.
> ...


ttt I second the big boy stake!!!!


----------



## Bo Bob (Feb 12, 2004)

John-in-VA said:


> come on out and shoot from the big boy stake.:wink:





eazyshot said:


> ttt I second the big boy stake!!!!


Good thing we all shoot from this stake. Would hate to trash talk you boys about a closer stake. RIGHT TERRY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:tongue:


----------



## bow1966 (Jul 15, 2007)

Ttt:star::star:


----------



## eazyshot (Feb 18, 2006)

Bo Bob said:


> *TWIN OAKS ARCHERY* in Appomattox, just east Lynchburg.
> 
> U guys and gals com on oout four som 3D funn tis weeekedn *Feb.27 & 28*. Shood bea grate wheather and som goud tims.
> I be the ofisal scor keeper for te groops, but dont feer my speelling is beeter tan my mathf.
> ...


ttt


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

Move back one more stake Bob .


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

I won't make this one because of the VBA State Indoor, but I hope to see you all at the next one. Shoot well and guess right. (and leave the lazer number-finders in the Truck):wink:


----------



## Bo Bob (Feb 12, 2004)

John-in-VA said:


> Move back one more stake Bob .


Last I check we both shot from the same stake unless you're shooting the PRO stake.

Probably won't get there tomorrow until a bit later. Maybe I'll catch you on yuor way out. Stay away from the 14's!


----------



## WAMJ (Mar 16, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 3D_shooter84 (Feb 17, 2009)

Just got home from the shoot and let me tell ya, It was an awesome experience! The course was great, the people were great and I would recomend anyone who can go to Twin Oaks to shoot should definitley go!

And BTW Bob it was good to meet you and I look forward to shooting with ya'll again!


----------



## bow1966 (Jul 15, 2007)

Ttt:star:


----------



## silent_shooter (Sep 3, 2009)

*shooting*

hey enjoyed the shoot today. did shoot great but the course was nice .


----------



## 3D_shooter84 (Feb 17, 2009)

silent_shooter said:


> hey enjoyed the shoot today. did shoot great but the course was nice .


I think you mean didn't there buddy! J/K Matt!


----------



## Bo Bob (Feb 12, 2004)

3D_shooter84 said:


> Just got home from the shoot and let me tell ya, It was an awesome experience! The course was great, the people were great and I would recomend anyone who can go to Twin Oaks to shoot should definitley go!
> 
> And BTW Bob it was good to meet you and I look forward to shooting with ya'll again!


Glad you guys had a good time. Come on out next month (March 27 & 28)and bring some more friends. Always enjoy seeing some new faces and hearing reports like yours. 
Did your buddy get that rest?

Today should be a good day out there, a bit wamer and less wind.


----------



## 3D_shooter84 (Feb 17, 2009)

Bo Bob said:


> Glad you guys had a good time. Come on out next month (March 27 & 28)and bring some more friends. Always enjoy seeing some new faces and hearing reports like yours.
> Did your buddy get that rest?
> 
> Today should be a good day out there, a bit wamer and less wind.



We will be there! And nah, he decided that he could use than money on something he needed vs. something he wanted.


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

Ya Bob I moved back one .Trying to get ready for the ASA shoots .
I shot 237 from the pro peg ( not all that far ) I shot from the pro peg in Sherwood last week also .Come on back one more stake ,you can do it ,I know you can .
Great shoot yesterday ,I could have done with out all that wind .
AS always great shoot at Twin Oaks


----------



## 3D_shooter84 (Feb 17, 2009)

John-in-VA said:


> Ya Bob I moved back one .Trying to get ready for the ASA shoots .
> I shot 237 from the pro peg ( not all that far ) I shot from the pro peg in Sherwood last week also .Come on back one more stake ,you can do it ,I know you can .
> Great shoot yesterday ,I could have done with out all that wind .
> AS always great shoot at Twin Oaks


And I thought I shot decent from the Hunter A peg with a 238! Great shooting from the PRO stake!


----------



## bow1966 (Jul 15, 2007)

Had a Great time today.Hat's off to John and Terry for alway's having a great shoot for everyone.I know alot of time and effort goe's in to every shoot.Thank's Jamie


----------



## dieseldude (Apr 11, 2007)

*Twin Oaks*

I had a great time, great lay out.


----------



## jamerman09 (Mar 24, 2009)

Thanks guys we had a great time today and well be back for the next one!!


----------



## builditall (Mar 24, 2006)

Great course guys. I think I had the best time though, got to shoot with a youngster shooting his first 3-d. Needless to say he had a blast.:shade:

Jay, Alicia, and Spencer great to meet you all. Keep shooting straight Spencer.

Sean


----------

